# Shaquille O'neal--- No-show at Chick Hearn's funeral....



## Chops

What could *possibly* be more important? What, was he making another Burger King commercial? Not good Shaq.... :no:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Thats just WRONG!:no:


----------



## Jamel Irief

I didn't watch it, did anyone speak? Who was there?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> What could *possibly* be more important? What, was he making another Burger King commercial? Not good Shaq.... :no:


You should wait until you hear Shaq's explaination before you start knocking him for it.

I hope it wasn't something stupid, and that he did have a good reason to miss the funeral.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> I didn't watch it, did anyone speak? Who was there?


Jerry West and Magic spoke, and Rick Fox gave a very emotional speech about how Chick really helped him in his career.

Kobe spoke to reporters about Chick afterwards, but I'm not sure if he spoke in the funeral. 

Phil Jackson was there too. I think all the other Lakers were there too, except Shaq, but I'm not sure.

Jerry Buss also didn't come. I don't know why though.


----------



## Chops

*Re: Re: Shaquille O'neal--- No-show at Chick Hearn's funeral....*



> Originally posted by <b>The X Factor</b>!
> 
> 
> You should wait until you hear Shaq's explaination before you start knocking him for it.
> 
> I hope it wasn't something stupid, and that he did have a good reason to miss the funeral.


Other than him being there for the birth of his child, or a death in his own family; name something important enough to miss Chick's funeral. Name one thing....


----------



## Damian Necronamous

There isn't, but you never know...we should wait until we hear his story before we start blaming him.


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>The X Factor</b>!
> There isn't, but you never know...we should wait until we hear his story before we start blaming him.


He better have a great excuse....


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Great is an under statement...he better have an absolutely excellent excuse.


----------



## Jamel Irief

How do you guys know if he is even near California right now?


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> How do you guys know if he is even near California right now?


He had plenty of time to fly back for the funeral between the time Chick's death was announced and the time of the funeral....


----------



## <<<D>>>

Shaq's in Florida at the moment, 
I'm curious to find out about the No-Show as well.

Read...
http://foxsports.lycos.com/content/view?contentId=612690


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO

some people dont feel comfortable at funerals, they would rather remember someone as they were when they were alive, instead of touched up with makeup like a manican with their lips and eyelids sewed shut


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> some people dont feel comfortable at funerals, they would rather remember someone as they were when they were alive, instead of touched up with makeup like a manican with their lips and eyelids sewed shut


That is true, but if someone dies that was like a family member, you go to the funeral. You forget about your immediate needs and what would make you comfortable. I think Shaq did a disrespectful thing, personally....


----------



## ShTBrEaK75211

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> That is true, but if someone dies that was like a family member, you go to the funeral. You forget about your immediate needs and what would make you comfortable. I think Shaq did a disrespectful thing, personally....


I would go a funeral but I wouldn't go look at the body. Its just something really eerie(sp?) about that.


----------



## TheRealist

Man forget Shaq! Jerry frickin Buss didn't even show up! Chick was the Lakers and I think it's sad that Buss was a complete no show.:upset:


----------



## TheRifleman

From the sounds of it, Mr. Buss was in Europe. For all we know, maybe he was in the Alps and unreachable.

Shaq was in Florida and could have made the trip, as Pat Riley did. BUT, maybe Shaq had a good reason....after all, it is his business and he knows why he didn't attend!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> That is true, but if someone dies that was like a family member, you go to the funeral. You forget about your immediate needs and what would make you comfortable. I think Shaq did a disrespectful thing, personally....


Maybe Shaq wasn't as close to Chick as some of the other Lakers or fans-and as JOHNNY_BRAVisimO said-not everyone is comfortable at funerals-you don't know his reason, so dont bash him.


----------



## Showtyme

People don't go to funerals because they are fun.


----------



## g-dog-rice

KC,

Why do you care?- you always bash the Lakers. Maybe Shaq had a good explanation....


----------



## Shaqs big toe

*Good point*



> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe Shaq wasn't as close to Chick as some of the other Lakers or fans-and as JOHNNY_BRAVisimO said-not everyone is comfortable at funerals-you don't know his reason, so dont bash him.


That could be true. No-one gets along with everyone


----------



## Chops

I wish you Lakers fans would get off my back. Who is bashing Shaq? Yeah, not me. I'm just saying he did a disrespectful thing. *edited*


----------



## hOnDo

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> I wish you Lakers fans would get off my back. Who is bashing Shaq? Yeah, not me. I'm just saying he did a disrespectful thing. *edited*


What if he couldn't help it?? You should wait to hear what acutally happened then start to bad mouth him and say he did all these disrespectful things.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO

shaq is beat up from the NBA grind, the most physically demanding player in the game because of his sheer mass, he takes a beating by just walking up and down the court, i think he deserves his rest, regardless of how close he was to chick


----------



## hunterb14

Chick was like a family member to all of the Lakers. Shaq better have an excellent reason. He could have flown back for the funeral but he didnt.

He should have been there period. The only excuse I can see would be the death of a very close family member or the birth of a child. Neither happened that I am aware of. 

Shaq, " YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE"


----------



## Wiggum

> Originally posted by <b>g-dog-rice</b>!
> KC,
> 
> Why do you care?- you always bash the Lakers. Maybe Shaq had a good explanation....


That's what he's saying...that unless O'Neal had an excellent excuse like one of his family members died, he did an incredibly disrespectful thing. It's not fair to say he's just "bashing" the Lakers because O'Neal didn't show up.


----------



## CoolHandLuke

Uhm, guys... I hate the Lakers as much as any of you, but... maybe Shaq and Chick Hearn just weren't good friends? I mean, it's not like they were family or anything. Maybe he didn't go cause he just didn't know Chick that well... and, isn't there something better to talk about than who showed up at a funeral? Come on. Think of the last person in your family that died. Was it disrespectful of me not to be at that person's funeral? It's not fair to criticize someone for not being at a funeral at all. You can say that Chick was "like" family to the Lakers all you want, but the fact is, he isn't family, not everybody knows him as well as you think they do, and Chick Hearn was not a more important person than anyone else in the end; nobody has to have an excuse for not showing up at a funeral, unless it's for someone in your family. Not someone LIKE family, family.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO

> Originally posted by <b>hunterb14</b>!
> Chick was like a family member to all of the Lakers. Shaq better have an excellent reason. He could have flown back for the funeral but he didnt.
> 
> He should have been there period. The only excuse I can see would be the death of a very close family member or the birth of a child. Neither happened that I am aware of.
> 
> Shaq, " YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE"


will people speak for themselves? chick was probably only an aquaintance of shaq, nothing more, oh... but chick was like a family member to the whole laker family, so that MUST mean that shaq and chick were buddy buddy, please

nobody has to go anywhere they dont want to go, regardless of what outsiders posting on message boards think


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> Uhm, guys... I hate the Lakers as much as any of you, but... maybe Shaq and Chick Hearn just weren't good friends? I mean, it's not like they were family or anything. Maybe he didn't go cause he just didn't know Chick that well... and, isn't there something better to talk about than who showed up at a funeral? Come on. Think of the last person in your family that died. Was it disrespectful of me not to be at that person's funeral? It's not fair to criticize someone for not being at a funeral at all. You can say that Chick was "like" family to the Lakers all you want, but the fact is, he isn't family, not everybody knows him as well as you think they do, and Chick Hearn was not a more important person than anyone else in the end; nobody has to have an excuse for not showing up at a funeral, unless it's for someone in your family. Not someone LIKE family, family.


true dat


----------



## jazzy1

Good Job Luke, How people mourn is a personal thing I'm gonna stop ,I can't reply to this thread its just ridiculous.


----------



## JerryWest

I agree completely, how do you know whether shaq is close to chick or not. If he didn't know him well at all, he shouldn't go. Sure, many NBA folks are sad, but did they all go? No, cause they didn't know him well. A funeral is not a place for celebrity's(and shaq is a sport celebrity) to show up, it's for people who knew the person well to pay their final respects.


----------



## Chops

CHL, good post, but you are wrong. You comparing yourself going to my family members funeral, or whatever you said has no relevance. If you had seen someone in my family EVERY SINGLE day for years and conversed with them and shared an equal and common interest which is the Lakers, then you could compare the situations. The thing is, Shaq knew Chcik and they were somewhat friendly with each other. That is obviously by the commecials and interviews on K-cal 9. He should have been there, even if they weren't friends. There must have been a bond formed by default....


----------



## TheRifleman

<i>The thing is, Shaq knew Chcik and they were somewhat friendly with each other. That is obviously by the commecials and interviews on K-cal 9. He should have been there, even if they weren't friends. There must have been a bond formed by default....</i>

Bonding doesn't happen by osmosis or by "default", it happens or it doesn't happen. 

Having had many deaths in my "family" and among "friends", I can say - for myself - that how a person honors someone (not a close friend or family member, but a business associate, etc.) who has passed is not calculated by the fact that they attend or don't attend the funeral. There are many options available to honor a person who has passed on.


----------



## Chops

Yeah, I agree. That's why I think they bonded. Oh, and I'm sure Shaq was grieving on the sunny beaches of Florida....  

Anyways, I don't need to be told about the ways of honoring someone. I know about losing family and friends. I also know that if the person means something to you, you go to the funeral. That is my opinion. You won't change it, I'm done....


----------



## CoolHandLuke

If you're not willing to discuss your opinion, please, don't respond to me; I don't want to feel like I'm wasting my time, even if I am. No reason to post in the first place if you don't consider the topic up for discussion.

I'm not a Laker fan. I wasn't more saddened by the death of Chick Hearn than I am of any other sports figure. Who are you to say that Shaq was? If Chick Hearn dying didn't hurt Shaq down deep, then, hey, who cares? What's that got to do with basketball? So you think Shaq's a bad person, whooptie damn doo. That is Shaquille O'neal's business.

And, it'd be too easy for some Laker fan to make the argument that Shaq cared very much about Chick Hearn, however, being in Florida, he knew that Chick would never want him to cut short a vacation; maybe Chick felt that funerals weren't a big deal, and that it is more important to honor someone's living memory than be saddened by the unfortunate circumstances.

I find it very disrespectful that you are concerned about who was and who wasn't at someone's funeral, that's disrespectful to Chick Hearn.


----------



## hOnDo

You are right on CoolHandLuke. I agree with everything that you said here. Its Shaq's own business who's funerals he goes to, it makes us look bad when we start criticizing him for it. :yes:


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> If you're not willing to discuss your opinion, please, don't respond to me; I don't want to feel like I'm wasting my time, even if I am. No reason to post in the first place if you don't consider the topic up for discussion.
> 
> I'm not a Laker fan. I wasn't more saddened by the death of Chick Hearn than I am of any other sports figure. Who are you to say that Shaq was? If Chick Hearn dying didn't hurt Shaq down deep, then, hey, who cares? What's that got to do with basketball? So you think Shaq's a bad person, whooptie damn doo. That is Shaquille O'neal's business.
> 
> And, it'd be too easy for some Laker fan to make the argument that Shaq cared very much about Chick Hearn, however, being in Florida, he knew that Chick would never want him to cut short a vacation; maybe Chick felt that funerals weren't a big deal, and that it is more important to honor someone's living memory than be saddened by the unfortunate circumstances.
> 
> I find it very disrespectful that you are concerned about who was and who wasn't at someone's funeral, that's disrespectful to Chick Hearn.



Whatever. I never said Shaq's a bad person. Another rant, but again, you put words in my mouth. I gave my opinion, I stated why I think it was disrespectful and I am prepared to move on. You seem keen on dragging this out. There is nothing more to discuss. You have your opinion and I have mine. You gave a poor analogy in your opening post and I stated why I felt that way. I stated why I thought what he did was disrespectful. If you find what I am saying disrespectful, then that is your opinion. I don't care. Just like Shaq doesn't care what I think about him and just like you don't care what I think about you. State your opinions, supporting argument, and if there is a disagreement, move on....


----------



## CoolHandLuke

So you don't feel that you should argue your opinions on a message board? Why are you here, then? Not like you responding to me isn't "dragging it out" just as much as me responding to you... 

- getting off-topic here


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> So you don't feel that you should argue your opinions on a message board? Why are you here, then? Not like you responding to me isn't "dragging it out" just as much as me responding to you...
> 
> - getting off-topic here


You obviously aren't understanding what I'm saying. I argued my opinions throughout the entire thread....It's over. I'm not gonna change my mind and I don't feel confident that I'm gonna change anyone elses mind either. Why argue on further?


----------



## hOnDo

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> You obviously aren't understanding what I'm saying. I argued my opinions throughout the entire thread....It's over. I'm not gonna change my mind and I don't feel confident that I'm gonna change anyone elses mind either. Why argue on further?



I think that you dont want to continue to debate the topic because you finally realize that your arguement doesn't work.


----------



## BizzyRipsta

> Originally posted by <b>hOnDo</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you dont want to continue to debate the topic because you finally realize that your arguement doesn't work.


the argument has ended...let's move on...


----------



## hOnDo

then close it please, it should've been done long ago


----------



## BizzyRipsta

> Originally posted by <b>hOnDo</b>!
> then close it please, it should've been done long ago


if you insist on having this thread closed, then please pm one of the com mods or a nba board mod and give them your reason for why you want this thread closed.


----------



## sundevilPAT

If you say so, *POST CLOSED*


----------

